# Argentina ..- cuidado cuando compran testers.



## fernandob (Jul 17, 2013)

hola, ya saben el tema este de las importaciones cerradas y de que el tema de el dolar y esas cuestiones.
pues bien , para empezar hace un tiempo vi que vendian lotes grandes, muy grandes de testers defectuosos .

y hace un par de dias andaba por zona de once, jujuy al mil.
paso por una casa de refrigeracion, entro a preguntar el te, solo para tenerlo .
y veo un tester lindo .
lindo , estoy chicato , y la pantalla era grande.
por preguntar no se cobra asi que pregunte.

60 $ ...................no existe  (barato) .

le digo que me interesa pero queria probarlo.
luego de abrir y probar 2 desisti, demasiado grosero el tema.

TENGAN CUIDADO, me parece obvio que en general casas de electronica tendran con algo de garantia.
SEAN CARADURAS:
pidan garantia escrita, pero ojo, igual el vendedor podra decir que no sabe si vos lo conectaste mal.

ASI QUE PRUEBA PRIMERO, no es complicado:

ver que en escala de ohms se posicione n digitos en cero.
buzzer ande bien en continuidad.
girar perilla y no haga cosas raras.
lleven una bateria de 9 v y alguna pila mas, aunque sea otra bateria que tengan gastada.
por si les dice que no tiene el bateria, para probar.

la otra es para medirla.

los que son defectuosos , se nota en seguida:
ohmetro, defectos de fabricacion al abrir, para poner la pila , al cambiar selectora hace cualquiera.

pueden llevar una bateria para medir, algun transistor, un par de resistencias.
con eso esta mas que sobrado .

un saludo


----------



## Marce (Jul 17, 2013)

Hace unos dias, un par de amigos comenzaron un curso de reparacion de pc, el profesor entre otras herramientas les pide un tester a cada alumno. Charlando un dia me dicen, vos que vas a gualeguaychu (voy por un curso de electronica digital) averiguanos cuanto sale el mas barato, nos dijo que sirve igual.  -pero miren que no todos son iguales, ademas de que seguro tiene menos funciones, menor rango, porque no se compran uno bueno, alguno que al menos visiblemente la carcasa sea mas gruesa (los que vimos que rondaban los $70 parecian de juguete).
 Pero no, ambos me dijeron, para el uso que le van a dar prefieren uno barato, acto a seguir les mostre este video
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/tutorial-buscar-multimetro-95652/
 Y aunque fue en vano, quieren los tester mas baratos que se puedan conseguir   y en este local que fui habia unos a $60.. pero en eso de llevar algo para medir, la verdad no se me ocurrio, lo voy a tener en cuenta, muchisimas gracias pro el consejo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 17, 2013)

yo hace rato Tengo un zurich que me compré (de esos amarillos) aún anda excelente, pero no es auto-rango. Averigüé unos de marca Sarasa y que valen unos $300 pesos argentinos. No se sí valdrán la pena, pero me quedé un poco preocupado, porque en el taller donde estoy le arreglamos a un tipo que vende todo chino (es la realidad, no es por discriminar ni nada) y nos llevo como 5 Tester y sólo salvamos 1 que tenía el conector de la batería roto de fábrica. La verdad un desastre.


----------



## analogico (Jul 18, 2013)

entonces 

fluke

al menos sabemos que funcionara xd


----------



## Rodry56 (Jul 18, 2013)

Yo tuve solo 2 de estos, me salieron alrededor de 35$






El primero lo quemé yo, el segundo se rompió prácticamente solo, la semana pasada. Estaba girando el selector cuando de repente "track", se soltó algo adentro del mismo, irreparable.. 
Respecto a esto, lo que más me molestaba de estos testers es que no tienen autoapagado, ni un botón ON/OFF para apagarlo, o sea que cada vez que dejás de usarlo por más de 5 min tenía que llevarl el selector a la posición inicial.

Sin embargo, las mediciones que realizé con estos testers extremadamente baratos, eran mejores que las de otros multímetros que probé, UNI-T, Amprobe, parece absurdo no? Pues si, comprobé las mediciones de mi pequeño tester con osciloscopios, testers fluke, y definitivamente estos testers un poco más caros que probé no medían tan bien. Por supuesto que fueron algunos nada más, otros funcionaban muy bien.


----------



## palurdo (Jul 18, 2013)

Yo tuneo los DT830B. Les pongo aviso de continuidad. Ahora mismo no encuentro el esquema pero es básicamente construir lo que le falta al esquema genérico para el buzzer.

Además de un tiempo a esta parte pongo a muchos diseños de baja potencia la función apagado automático usando esta maravilla de circuito:



Lo ví y utilicé por primera vez al construirme el medidor LC con el PIC16F628 y funcionó de maravilla. Lo he utilizado para el apagado temporizado de mogollón de aparatos de este tipo, testers y cosas así y cuando se alimenta con 6 o más voltios, hasta 20, funciona de maravilla.

Adjunto también la PCB que como se ve es muy pequeña, construida en smd, para soldar directamente de forma longitudinal en los 3 terminales del pulsador (Que es de los del tipo frotal de PC), y 2 pines o cables en un lado, uno para el +V de entrada y el otro el +V de salida.

Funcionamiento: Pulsas una vez, se enciende, pulsas otra vez, se apaga. Dejas encendido durante varios minutos, pongamos que está 20 minutos encendido y un par apagándose (indicador de batería baja) hasta que el circuito se apaga del todo.

El temporizado depende mucho del condensador C1 y de las pérdidas del transistor. Para esos valores mis interruptores duran 20 minutos activando el circuito.

EDIT: Se me olvida comentar que la PCB está volteada para imprimirla directamente en una LASER para usa el método del planchado.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 18, 2013)

Yo lo más destacado que buscaría de un tester barato es la calidad del material y los componentes usados, que el plástico de la carcasa sea resistente, que los componentes utilizados sean en lo posible SMD sin mezcla de componentes de inserción y que tenga fusibles cerámicos. 

Otra cosa interesante sería evitar los tester con escala manual, ¿por qué? primero por comodidad y segundo para no desgastar los contactos de la rueda selectora que siempre se termina desgatando, ya que en los auto-rango una vez fijado el parámetro a medir no es necesario girar la rueda.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 18, 2013)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Yo lo más destacado que buscaría de un tester barato es la calidad del material y los componentes usados, que el plástico de la carcasa sea resistente, *que los componentes utilizados sean en lo posible SMD sin mezcla de componentes de inserción y que tenga fusibles cerámicos. *
> 
> Otra cosa interesante sería evitar los tester con escala manual, ¿por qué? primero por comodidad y segundo para no desgastar los contactos de la rueda selectora que siempre se termina desgatando, ya que en los auto-rango una vez fijado el parámetro a medir no es necesario girar la rueda.




mira, con todo respeto, cuando vas a comprar un tester "a lo mucho " y si te encontras con un vendedor regalon, amable y en epoca de fiesta  a lo mucho te dejara probarlo:
ponerle la pila y medir continuidad.

lo que pedis ver solo se consigue "desarmando" el tester, o sea desnudandolo, cosa IMPOSIBLE  que el vendedor te lo permita..
o.............la otra que  SI ES MAS FACTIBLE  seria que tengas ojso de rayos X.
en cuyo caso , me dedicaria mas bien a inspeccionar:

















y hablando de testers :
dejo de lado los lindos , caros y mononos, ya que no me va gastar mucha plata.
esta el barato de las fotos, que tiene en VCA  solo escala de 200v y 500 v

y el que es mejor, que tiene escala de VCA  de mV .
ese me gusta, por que lo uso .
para todo lo que sea CA 

lo demas, todos tienen probador de T.
C. me hice el mio , que me encanta , me da mucha felicidad.
lo prefiero a el de cualquier tester.

si me gustaria uno con barra tipo analogico, y que retenga el maximo sin que tenga que apretar un boton .
pero el tema seria saber o poder ajustar el  TIEMPO  que debe durar ese maximo  para que lo retenga.

muchisimas veces uno pone pegas, y termina haciendose el instrumento .
ademas, si voy a gastar plata dura:
la junto y a un ORC .


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 18, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> mira, con todo respeto, cuando vas a comprar un tester "a lo mucho " y si te encontras con un vendedor regalon, amable y en epoca de fiesta  a lo mucho te dejara probarlo:
> ponerle la pila y medir continuidad.
> 
> lo que pedis ver solo se consigue "desarmando" el tester, o sea desnudandolo, cosa IMPOSIBLE  que el vendedor te lo permita...



Es que ese es el error importante que estás cometiendo, no saber de antes lo que vas a comprar.

Un tester barato, no es aquel que vale menos de $100 (ese tester es directamente basura), sino aquellos que en el país están arriba de $150, que por lo menos tienen "marca", por ej. Unit-T (modelo ut33), los Mastech, etc. Con esos modelo, que siguen siendo "baratos", tenés muchísima información en internet (reviews), entre ellos fotos de como son por dentro.

Esto lo digo por experiencia, al haber comprado esos tester "basuras" a la larga pagás un tester "barato" que va a tener mayor vida útil.


----------



## analogico (Jul 18, 2013)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Un tester barato, no es aquel que vale menos de $100 (ese tester es directamente basura),


 no algunos salen buenos y otros malos 

ese es el problema de los testers baratos, genericos y sin marca


----------



## fernandob (Jul 18, 2013)

a mi me han durado monton de años.
las puntas ya fueron , les solde cables , la pantalla toda rayada........y siguen .
cada tanto hago mediciones comparativas con el de la mesa.
y ok .

que decir.

por otro lado : lo que puse en este tema:
si uno los compra en un boliche de once HOY DIA el riesgo es alto .
calculo que si lo compras en casa de electronica confiable el riesgo se reduce.
y lo que dice cosmefulanito :
si compras de marca entre otras cosas compras algo no generico, que si o si pasaron controles de calidad, asi que el riesgo se reduce casi a cero.

pero eso no quiere decir que el generico (por asi llamarlo ) sea malo .
es mas un par de veces hice mediciones comparativas con testers caros caros, cuando estoy en alguna empresa con el de mantenimiento ( a el cual el tester se lo paga la empresa, asi que ........no hay drama con el precio) .
y daban lo mismo .

si...........ojo........no lo niego ...........el mio te dice 2,43 v 
el otro : 2,43527 V
.
.

.
.

.
.
ESTO:




no voy a analizar en profundidad si nos beneficia o no , da para largo.
pero ES LO QUE ES :
el fruto de la MASIVIDAD.
lo mismo que una fuente de PC , o muchas placas de computacion .

no me diran que una fuente de PC es basura ?? por que cuesta 2 mangos ?? 
no lo es.
es una fuente switching, un pedazo de placa y regalada.
si te la tenes que fabricar vos, solo lso componentes te salen mas caros.

es lo que es :

un producto masivo.
accesible.
y no es una porqueria.
claro que es el mas barato de los testers digitales.
eso seguro.
ya muchas veces se hablo de la importancia de "el que esta de el otro lado", podes tener un fluke , pero si uno es un zapayo, pues nada.
cada cosa es lo que es .

hoy compras una calculadora casio cientifica por 2 pesos .......y ?? no es basura.
en mi epoca de joven era para pedirla  de regalo de cumpleaños.
hoy no es nada.
pero eso no quiere decir que no sirva o que de resultados erroneos.

es solo masividad, competencia, evolucion de mercado .


----------



## analogico (Jul 18, 2013)

palurdo dijo:


> Yo tuneo los DT830B. Les pongo aviso de continuidad. Ahora mismo no encuentro el esquema pero es básicamente construir lo que le falta al esquema genérico para el buzzer.



precisamente tengo uno que compre en una emergencia y no tenia el buzzer


es lo que mas hecho de menos


si no son muchas piezas quizas puedas compartir  el esquema


----------



## fernandob (Jul 18, 2013)

mira, yo para una determindad aplicacion "me hice un buzzer" , claro , no hace falta que les diga como .

pero el tema ERA OTRO:
me interesaba saber si habia tension real , me refiero a con carga y si era CC o CA .
de una .

a veces vos estas en una escalera, en un lugar incomodo  y sabes que debe haber ahi 12vcc ......o 12vca .
pero una cosa es si es la que viene de ......... (una carga) 
o si es la que viene de la fuente.
me refiero a 12v que se mantienen aunque le pongas una carga o que al ponerle una carga se caen .

en fin:
una cajita muy pequeña, en verdad un modulo de esos ciegos donde van las teclas :
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-466403319-tapa-ciega-clanca-jeluz-verona-_JM_

ahi puse 2 leds (con R y diodo, una rama tenia el diodo en un sentido y la otra en el otro sentido  ) y en // con c/u una lamparita de arbol de navidad (soporta como 20 v ) .........distintos colores.

si tengo CA >>> prenden todo .
si tengo CC prende UNA RAMA  ( no importa la polaridad) .

ademas es SUPER LIVIANO , asi que si quiero la uso sola , o si quiero la uso en // con el tester y ademas tengo lectura.
y como ya dije NO es alta impedancia, es una carga, la suficiente que yo quiero , para distinguir si es la fuente o si es el retorno de alguna carga (serie) .

A LO QUE VOY :
el mejor instrumento *(para mi )* es el que me hago yo, pero el que me hago *y conozco que es* y lo que hace , no el que copie de un foro .

podra ser solo una lamparita, no me importa, si me sirve.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 18, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> ...hoy compras una calculadora casio cientifica por 2 pesos .......y ?? no es basura.
> en mi epoca de joven era para pedirla  de regalo de cumpleaños.
> hoy no es nada.
> pero eso no quiere decir que no sirva o que de resultados erroneos.
> ...



Me estas comparando productos de marcas con productos genéricos y como vos bien dijiste, algunos ni siquiera pasan un test de calidad.

En un tester no solo deberías tener en cuenta que tan bien mide, sino que tan seguro es, ¿vos pensas que un tester de $60 cumple con las normas de seguridad eléctrica para medir tensión de línea (CAT I,II, III, etc)?, a pesar que la etiqueta da a entender que si lo hacen.

Por otro lado como ya mencioné, esos tester tienen el gran problema de la rueda selectora, con el tiempo hace el contacto sea malo y empiece a medir cualquier verdura, los contactos de las puntas (tipo ficha banana) son un desastre, los fusibles suelen ser de vidrio (peligro de te explote con una medición) y el plástico de la carcasa es de baja calidad.

Hace bastante subí un video en donde te daban los tips que deberías tener en cuenta a la hora de comprar un tester:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/multimetro-comprar-guia-ingles-79055/

Si bien está en inglés, el video está bueno.


----------



## analogico (Jul 18, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> hoy compras una calculadora casio cientifica por 2 pesos .......y ?? no es basura.
> en mi epoca de joven era para pedirla  de regalo de cumpleaños.
> hoy no es nada.
> pero eso no quiere decir que no sirva o que de resultados erroneos.
> ...



de calculadoras por 2 pesos

ya que  la calculadora misteriosamente se rompio
fui a cotizar una nueva, con la idea de que deberian estar mas baratas
similar  o mejor a la que tenia
  grafica, que se conecte al pc, con memoria y programable
como la  casio 9860 o la  casio algebra pluss
y valen mucho mas que 2 pesos en todo este tiempo no han bajado nada
estan demasiado caras

volviendo a los tester
un unit.t fallo  la rueda
contactos negros al limpiar nunca mas volvio a funcionar

supongo que fluke usa contactos de oro, por algo el precio


los tester  genericos fallaran si los sometes a extremos
por algo los etiquetan a 10A  cuando  pueden medir hasta 19,9A
o a 600V cuando pueden medir 1000V

es muy facil mide mas de 1000V o 15A durante 15 minutos y el tester explotara


----------



## fernandob (Jul 18, 2013)

analogico dijo:


> de calculadoras por 2 pesos
> 
> ya que la calculadora misteriosamente se rompio
> fui a cotizar una nueva, con la idea de que deberian estar mas baratas
> ...


 
fue un decir....... como decir que cuestan poco 
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-466752162-calculadora-cientifica-casio-fx-82-240-funciones-_JM_
89 $ , esta en mi epoca no existia recuerdo vagamente algo asi como una TI99 o algo asi 
y era algo , como dije , para pedir de regalo de cumpleaños.
hace 35 años 

esta de arriba........89$ y casio.........es lo que yo llamo " 2$ "

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-466622047-calculadora-casio-cientifica-fx-95ms-con-ecuaciones-_JM_
120 $ con ecuaciones

esta 270 $ .............mira lo que tiene .
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-466622047-calculadora-casio-cientifica-fx-95ms-con-ecuaciones-_JM_

yo soy un laburante y se la compro a mi hijo si me la pide sin dudarlo y no me duele nada.



esta si , ya son mil mangos, pero hace graficas:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-462501945-graficadora-casio-fx-9750-gii-nuevo-modelo-_JM_
en verdad hoy dia creo que con la PC haces esas cosas y mejor.


----------



## analogico (Jul 19, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> esta si , ya son mil mangos, pero hace graficas:
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-462501945-graficadora-casio-fx-9750-gii-nuevo-modelo-_JM_
> en verdad hoy dia creo que con la PC haces esas cosas y mejor.



un pc es enorme  tarda  al menos 1 minuto en encender
gasta demasia energia
 y si no 
tienes el programa adecuado no sirve para
nada

con esa  calculadora puedes hacer calculos que  con excel  son imposibles
enciende al instante y sus pilas duran añoss,  y lo mejor es que no falla nunca


----------



## ESKALENO (Jul 19, 2013)

No sé si os pasa a vosotros, yo tengo un tester medio bueno y un par de los chinos barato barato pero mide muy bien, así que guardo el caro y uso el chino que si de un chispazo arde no me importa


----------



## palurdo (Jul 19, 2013)

analogico dijo:


> precisamente tengo uno que compre en una emergencia y no tenia el buzzer
> 
> 
> es lo que mas hecho de menos
> ...




Mira, este es el esquema del DT830D (la versión con buzzer del DT830B), versión china:



Es una pena que se vea tan mal, pero el buzzer es la circuitería de la parte de abajo. La he reconstruido a limpio en este esquema:



Sólo tienes que encontrar dónde conectar el circuitillo en tu DT830B y lo conviertes a la versión D. Si los componentes los pones en SMD la placa suplementaria ocupa muy poco dentro del tester. Si no pones un buzzer piezoeléctrico, pon una resistencia en serie de 100-220 con el buzzer dinámico (aunque suene menos, pero no te cargas el chip ni la pila).


----------



## fernandob (Jul 19, 2013)

ESKALENO dijo:


> No sé si os pasa a vosotros, yo tengo un tester medio bueno y un par de los chinos barato barato pero mide muy bien, así que guardo el caro y uso el chino que si de un chispazo arde no me importa


 
se guarda  *SIN PILAS* !!!!!!!!!! no te olvides.
incluso las alkalinas se sulfatan.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 19, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> y hace un par de dias andaba por zona de once, jujuy al mil.
> paso por una casa de refrigeracion, entro a preguntar el te, solo para tenerlo .
> y veo un tester lindo.



vos también *fer* te vas a comprar pan a la frutería 

Si quieres que las herramientas de taller sean buenas, sebes bien donde tenes que ir y sabes cuanto tienes que pagar no existe bueno y barato 

GOOD, MULTI-TECH, DIGIT-PREM... marcas que e usado y que sigo usando el multi-tech todavia tiene garantía.


----------



## zorrux (Jul 19, 2013)

Me permitire un pequeño comentario.

Ante todo para que nadie se ria ni se enoje ,solo soy un Aficionado a la electronica,que recien peinando canas me he dedicado a esto ,a modo de distraccion del trabajo diario.

Aun asi ya he  realizado algunos chiches como amplificador ,con equalizador y crossover SIN contar con mas instrumento de medida que el sofisticado medidor de continuidad de altisima tecnologia que muestro abajo.Y lleve  el transformador que habia bobinado donde un amigo para me haga  la medicion del voltaje.

Claro que deseo realizar otros proyectos en mente que SI  requieren obligadamente un multimetro un dia  vi  en una tienda que venden articulos para los muchachos que estudian arquitectura ,entre otras cosas un Multimetro Digital  a la escalofriante suma de 8 soles ,es decir 3 dolares. Como soy bien tacaño lo compre al toque aunque con dudas  respecto a su utilidad y uso ( en mi vida habia usado un chisme de estos).

El multimetro venia con sus puntas de prueba  y su pila de 9 voltios y sus instrucciones .
Aca vino el primer y unico problema que tuve con el .En la parte de atras habia 3 tornillitos que habia que remover para colocar la pila ,trate de hacerlo pero  "mision imposible" ,los benditos parecian estar trabados a 3000 libras de  torque.

Me echaron a perder 2 desarmadores de relojero ,que suelo usar en estos casos y solo pude retirarlos despues de labrar una ranura en su cabeza para usar un desarmador normal y grande.

Uno de ellos si fue imposible de moverlo pero me di  cuenta que levantando la tapa podia deslizar la bateria adentro y asi lo hize ( doy fe que la carcasa es prueba de bombas).

Yo pensaba que con los golpes ,vibraciones ,tirones y empujones que recibio el aparatito estaria ya echado a perder  pero no ,funciono  muy bien ,como niño con juguete nuevo me di a medir todo lo que era medible y hasta ahora funciona  muy bien .

¿Durante cuanto tiempo ?Cosas del Orinoco ,no las saben ustedes ni yo tampoco.


----------



## analogico (Jul 19, 2013)

palurdo dijo:


> Mira, este es el esquema del DT830D (la versión con buzzer del DT830B), versión china: .




hola revisando encontre el 830c unit  pensando que encontraria todas las piezas
pero solo tiene un lm358 el twiter parece conectado 
pero no e encontrado nada

ya entiendo
Ver el archivo adjunto 95878
entiendo mayor a 1mΩ   para que no afecte la medicion
pero   me gustaria usar solo el lm358 pero  no se como


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 19, 2013)

Yo tengo este Beckman (ahora es parte Fluke) que compré hace 23 años:




Y tengo este "chino" que compré un poco después (debe tener casi 20 años):




y la verdad es que habiendo comparado el funcionamiento de ambos - en condiciones normales - generalmente uso el chino... por que lo tengo al alcance de la mano y el Beckman está guardado, pero en las mediciones normales no hay diferencias entre ellos.... pero claro... el chino no es exactamene una batata a pesar de que me salió "barato".

Tengo otro (bueno.. _tengo _es un decir ) que es de los baratos baratos (esos amarillos enteros) y tal como cuentan... se hizo percha la perilla selectora y le saltaron unas bolillas que lleva adentro y que no encuento donde corno van puestas...

PD: Ninguno de ellos tiene fusible cerámico, y ahora tampoco tienen fusibles fast-blow por que les puse los que encontré en el negocio cerca de casa, pero si les hacen falta fusibles de cerámica, pues es por que están midiendo cosas bastaaante pesadas y de esas que si fallan, lo menos que se llevan puesto es el fusible


----------



## fernandob (Jul 19, 2013)

SSTC dijo:


> vos también *fer* te vas a comprar pan a la frutería
> 
> Si quieres que las herramientas de taller sean buenas, sebes bien donde tenes que ir y sabes cuanto tienes que pagar no existe bueno y barato
> 
> ...


 
por que no usan este tema para compartir ofertas de instrumentos.
si alguno ha comprado hace poco por que sabe es bueno o lo vio en oferta.
pone de donde es y donde lo compro , solo poner la marca y alguna foto, luego a quien le interese busca info en la web y si le va >>>>> aprovecha la compra.

aca en Argentinita la cosa comienza a ponerse dificil creo.
aunque el otro dia vi una pinza en electrocomponentes, tengo que llamarlos .
a ver si lo que vi era viejo o no .


----------



## R-Mario (Jul 19, 2013)

¿Como que amprobe es mala marca? 

Por cierto yo tengo un MUL-280 de Steren que a pesar de ser grande y tosco, con carcasa media fragil e insisto muy tosco. A pesar de eso es autorango y si se apaga solo, ademas hace buenas mediciones, comparadas contra un fluke que tengo, claro que este fluke es true-rms y el otro no pero no se le puede pedir mas a un aparato que costo 35 dolares americanos.

Por otro lado estaba a punto de comprar un amprobe pero como es eso que no estan bueno si por ahi escuche que basicamente son la linea economica de fluke


----------



## chinouv (Jul 19, 2013)

hola

hoy me a llegado  un multimetro  uni-T UT136B 

tiene lo necesario y un precio  económico 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/UNI-T-UT136B-Auto-Range-Digital-Multimeter-AC-DC-Frequency-Resistance-Tester/161050852215?_trksid=p2045573.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D15933%26meid%3D9196355686273823386%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D7611%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D161050852215%26

saludos


----------



## ESKALENO (Jul 20, 2013)

chinouv dijo:


> hola
> 
> hoy me a llegado  un multimetro  uni-T UT136B
> 
> ...



Ese multimetro tiene buena pinta, parece que mide capacidad y hasta frecuencia


----------



## palurdo (Jul 20, 2013)

analogico dijo:


> hola revisando encontre el 830c unit  pensando que encontraria todas las piezas
> pero solo tiene un lm358 el twiter parece conectado
> pero no e encontrado nada
> 
> ...



El esquema del M300 usa sólo el LM358:






En este enlace tienes varios esquemas de testers genéricos:

http://www.hobby-hour.com/electronics/icl7106.php

De todas formas por los valores de las resistencias no te fíes. Ten en cuenta que en el 830D y en el M3900 (este viene con componentes discretos, lo tengo desde hace 20 años y funciona bien todavía) se usa el TL062 porque las entradas son JFET con una impedancia de entrada de Billones de ohm (teraohms). Usando un 358 no sabría decirte si afectaría la medida o no, yo he usado la combinación TL062+4011 en mis modificaciones.


----------



## Ardogan (Jul 20, 2013)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Hace bastante subí un video en donde te daban los tips que deberías tener en cuenta a la hora de comprar un tester:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/multimetro-comprar-guia-ingles-79055/
> 
> Si bien está en inglés, el video está bueno.



Hey!!!!, el amigo Dave Jones!!! . Siempre miro los videos y también tiene un podcast de "entretenimiento electrónico" con Chris Gammell, the amp hour.
Algo que si o sí tienen que leer/ver de Dave es cuando habla de diseño para manufactura y como diseñar PCB. Algo que nunca se ve en la facultad.
Volvamos al tema...

Todo depende como siempre del uso. 
Si lo usas una vez al año... entonces no tiene relevancia en tu trabajo y  no valga la pena gastar U$S100 para medir una pila 2 veces al año.
Si uno usa el tester todos los días/día por medio/1 vez a la semana entonces es una herramienta de trabajo importante y vale la pena invertir unos pesitos más. Es como que un taxista se preocupe de tener un buen auto o una costurera tener un máquina de coser que no se le trabe.

Y que se adecúe a las necesidades!!!. No es lo mismo un técnico que hace  mantenimiento eléctrico en una fábrica (que tiene que trabajar más que  nada con AC, motores eléctricos, medir aislación, etc) que un técnico electrónico que  repara placas (donde tener un rango de uA es útil, medir temperatura, una buena precisión/exactitud es bienvenida, y quizás tenga que usar más de 1 a la vez porque hace faltar medir múltiples cosas en un mismo circuito).

No sé si tanto para llegar a los fluke (el 87-V es el multímetro que todos quieren ser), pero sí algo que resista una caída, que no falle y que no te haga maldecir cuando lo usás porque no se ve bien la pantalla, que al enchufarlo a un tomacorriente para ver si hay 220V no sea necesario rogar por tu vida....

Se gana mucho al pasar de un multímetro de U$S50 o menos a uno de U$S100-150 sin ser necesario hacer un esfuerzo mayor para llegar al fluke de U$S400

PD: perdón por poner precios en U$S, pero creo que si hablo en pesos argentinos nos vamos a entender solo entre nosotros che.


----------



## R-Mario (Jul 20, 2013)

Ardogan dijo:


> PD: perdón por poner precios en U$S, pero creo que si hablo en pesos argentinos nos vamos a entender solo entre nosotros che.


 
Y si hee, aunque tampoco me gusta esa idea, asi es mejor porque ya cada quien lo convierte a su moneda.

Por cierto los videos de ese tipo me gusta, bueno a veces no todos porque  a veces es medio fastidioso, ademas de que su voz es chillante y odiosa 

Yo tengo el fluke 79III y humm no se al final siento que hace lo mismo que los demas, de hecho las mediciones las hace muy proximas a las del chino que tengo, eso si en calidad de material y en seguridad pues nada que ver.

No recuerdo donde lei que los fluke garantizan que nunca se dañara el aparato si se usan los fusibles recomendados


----------



## Ardogan (Jul 20, 2013)

Ajna dijo:


> Por cierto los videos de ese tipo me gusta, bueno a veces no todos porque  a veces es medio fastidioso, ademas de que su voz es chillante y odiosa



Jajja, sí, al tiempo uno se puede acostumbrar. No siempre, por ejemplo me pasa con http://www.youtube.com/user/mikeselectricstuff
Me cuesta mucho entender lo que dice por más que lo suelo ver seguido. Pero... en que otro lado uno ve un dispositivo médico desarmado (las camaritas tipo píldora, genial), o una máquina de rayos X de un aeropuerto, ingeniería inversa de un ipod, etc, etc.

De Dave lo que me gusta es que cuando el tipo piensa que algo es una cagada lo dice con todas las letras, por ejemplo del pickit3:




Pero sí, la voz al principio repele.

Perdón por el off topic


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 20, 2013)

chinouv dijo:


> hola
> 
> hoy me a llegado  un multimetro  uni-T UT136B
> 
> ...



Yo tengo el mismo, el material de la carcasa es buena y por dentro es todo SMD.

Pero como mencioné _acá_, tiene sus contras.

De todas formas por el precio en si, se está pagando un tester "lo más robusto posible" dejando de lado cierta calidad en las mediciones de algunos parámetros, además de que tiene la opción multi-rango.



			
				Ajna dijo:
			
		

> Por cierto yo tengo un MUL-280 de Steren que a pesar de ser grande y tosco, con carcasa media fragil e insisto muy tosco. A pesar de eso es autorango y si se apaga solo, ademas hace buenas mediciones, comparadas contra un fluke que tengo, claro que este fluke es true-rms y el otro no pero no se le puede pedir mas a un aparato que costo *35 dolares americanos.*



Estás hablando de multímetros de u$d 35, para darte una idea *fernandob* habla de multímetros de u$d5 a u$d10.



			
				Ardogan dijo:
			
		

> Hey!!!!, el amigo Dave Jones!!! . Siempre miro los videos y también tiene un podcast de "entretenimiento electrónico" con Chris Gammell, the amp hour.
> Algo que si o sí tienen que leer/ver de Dave es cuando habla de diseño para manufactura y como diseñar PCB. Algo que nunca se ve en la facultad.



Los videos que tiene son muy buenos.


----------



## R-Mario (Jul 20, 2013)

Esto es lo que yo conosco de 4 dolares en mexico, no lo niego fue mi primer multimetro tambien, pero hummmm solo digamos que si se te llega a caer de medio metro de altura tendras que comprar otro, ademas sus puntas se rompen al cabo de 1 dia de uso


----------



## fernandob (Jul 20, 2013)

heee !!! si te duran 1 dia las puntas, el problema sos vos.

y respecto de que si se cae se rompe , te dire mas:
si se cae.
si lo olvidas donde un cliente (no te acordas cual) .
si un "recomendador" te dice "huy , siempre quise tener uno de esos aparatos " (uno de esos que te consiguen el trabajo ) : se lo regalas.
tambien :
si lo perdes en un tsunami.
si te equivocaste y lo tenias en ohmetro y fuiste a medir 380 v 

en fin.....
*NO SE TE CAE UNA LAGRIMA .*
eso en ciertos casos, como el uso diario si me es importante.

como ves:
esta el vaso medio lleno o medio vacio ?? 

es segun como lo mires.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

ojo, yo comprendo los comentarios que ponen por ejemplo *cosmefulanito*, y no niego que tiene su verdad, en mi caso , pues me duele el pagar 200 u$ por un tester sabiendo que para mi uso y para mi YO (concepto de tecnico o aficionado al final) me sirven.
si me gaste 200 U$ en un taladro bueno bosch SDS , asi que No es que no los gaste en nada.

ahora bien : concepto de aficionado o tecnico:
y ojo: estopy muy de acuerdo con ambos, aunque parezca mentira no es que uno sea correcto y el otro no :

tecnico 1: quiere tener instrumentos de calidad, descansa en eso , no solo le dan tranquilidad, sino que son su inversion y su tesoro, esta orgulloso y feliz de tenerlos , como un experto de mecanica estaria feliz de tener herramientas de F1 .

tecnico 2 : no necesita gran presicion , a lo mucho centesima de voltios, es mas "economico" , la vida lo hizo asi, aunque quizas hoy pudiese darse el gusto , pero se acostumbro a no gastar asi en cosas superfluas, es mas, verifico primero, como ya hay colegas que lo hicieron y señalaron en este foro y en este tema que un tester economico tambien mide igual.
en mi caso : no soy de prestar atencion a conceptos como true RMS , valor real y demas opciones.
asi que cuando necesito algo especifico quiero estar seguro de que estoy midiendo y como , siempre tengo la duda de ¿?¿ que coño mide este tester ?¿?¿
para mi CA es seno de 50 HZ 
otra cosa ya no se si esta midiendo bien .
asi que analizo y veo como puedo medir, bien .
y asi tengo un cajoncito de " instrumentos mios " , conceptos, ideas, circuitos hechos, que se que y como lo miden .

y siempr eme dio resultado.

AMBOS CASOS me parece profesional, el que tiene un tester buenisimo se que en muchos casos se preocupo en saber ¿? que y como ?¿ mide .
salvo que sea un tecnico de mantenimiento de una empresa que lo usa solo para tonterias pero tiene un fluke de 300 U$ por que la emrpesa se lo dio .
son distintos caminos, opciones , elecciones.

miren, para que vean que son lo que son : opciones:
imaginen que van a un lugar , la casa de un tipo que es un guru de la electronica, y el tipo tiene 2 cajas de madera y se las muestra:
en una : un tester fluke, de gran pantalla , la marca ya al dije, saben uds que es el ultimo modelo, una belleza, mide todo lo que quisieran medir, realmente una joya .

en la otra caja hay 5 o 6 pequeñas placas, alguna casi sin componentes , alguna con una bobinita casera, otra con un par de leds y cosas comunes pero asi y todo medio raras.
y un cuadernito pequeño con anotaciones.

y esa persona les dice:
te regalo una de las cajas.
en una esta el fluke, me lo trajo un amigo que es ingeniero de la empresa.
en la otra estan las placas que me hice para medir las cosas necesarias, importantes, y en el cuadrenito la explicacion de todas, en todos los casos es claro , ingenioso y exacto, son formas ingeniosas de lograr un resultado preciso, cuando se me ocurria una buscaba en la web y jamas encontre que otro lo haga asi .
dificilmente se te ocurra en la vida hacer estas plaquitas.

que elijen ???


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 20, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> ...ojo, yo comprendo los comentarios que ponen por ejemplo *cosmefulanito*, y no niego que tiene su verdad, en mi caso , pues me duele el pagar 200 u$ por un tester sabiendo que para mi uso y para mi YO (concepto de tecnico o aficionado al final) me sirven.
> si me gaste 200 U$ en un taladro bueno bosch SDS , asi que No es que no los gaste en nada...



Tal vez no fui claro con la idea, yo no te digo que gastes u$d 200 para comprarte un fluke, sino algo entre u$d20 y u$d40 que valga la pena (hablo en u$d para que entienda el resto), incluso esos tester no van a ser la gran cosa, pero si mucho mejor que los tester de u$d 5 que querés comprar.

Para un uso re-contra extensivo, si podés comprate herramientas buenas, ahora para un uso más tranquilo, comprá un tester que no sea la gran cosa, pero que te dure.


----------



## analogico (Jul 20, 2013)

palurdo dijo:


> El esquema del M300 usa sólo el LM358:
> 
> http://www.hobby-hour.com/electronics/m300.gif
> 
> ...



Hola ahora si encontre el diagrama del tester con 358 es un ut33c
lo unico que le funciona es el zumbador
pero en la pantalla todo es "1"
mi idea  es cortar la pcb del ut33 y agregar  el circuito  al 830B

el 830B tiene una pcb   reducida  solo para los contactos de la rueda y lcd
por o que tengo espacio suficiente pero ningun indicio de donde conectar el circuito  zumbador de continuidad

de momento me surge 2 problemas

donde cortar la pcb  el ut33c
como conectar el trozo de pc al dt830

si supiera ya lo habria hecho


volviendo al tema central del hilo

cuanto duran los tester chinos genericos sin marca

aunque no lo crean pueden durar años o meses

el 830 dura mas que el unit 33 y eso que el unit era mas nuevo


  casi siempre uso 2 o 3 tester
al mismo tiempo midiendo diferentes parametros ya que eso de  desconectar y volver a conetar es algo incomodo
y  si tuviera para comprar algo mejor compraria algo asi


----------



## fernandob (Jul 20, 2013)

dolar oficial (para comercializaciones )  5,4 $ 

5 u$ = 30 $  >>>> ya nada

tester amarillo comun  = 10 u$
tester amarillo pantalla grande (me gusta ) = 17 u$ 
tester chino generico  con algo mas que el chico = 25 u$ 

hoy mercadolibre .......
voy a ver si en la semana  llamo a electrocompo .

si alguien compra ponga , pero no ebay.
en casas de su zona.


----------



## Rodry56 (Jul 20, 2013)

Ajna dijo:


> Esto es lo que yo conosco de 4 dolares en mexico, no lo niego fue mi primer multimetro tambien, pero hummmm solo digamos que si se te llega a caer de medio metro de altura tendras que comprar otro, ademas sus puntas se rompen al cabo de 1 dia de uso



jaja es cierto que la punta se rompe muy rápido, me pasó con los 2 que tuve. Y con el tiempo se rompe el selector. Si es una garcha... Pero para todos los trabajos que los utilicé considero que valen más de lo que cuestan 

Como dijo Fernando, producto de la masividad


----------



## fernandob (Jul 20, 2013)

estuve mirando un rato , en la web , testers uni-t ..
en verdad no me tientan, tension , corriente, todos tienen , si me interesan para la mesa de escalas minimas.

pero algunos utilizan un buen porcentaje de su cuerpo por ejemplo en capacidad.
y es a lo que iba antes:
yo hace poco me hice , super facil y comprensible "el" medidor.
capacidad real y fugas.
no es solo csa de capacidad, tambien esta el tema de fugas y se que ademas esta el otro asunto, no recuedo el nombre, para C que trabajan en switching, la resistencia equivalente.

en fin, a veces uno requiere algo un poco mas preciso , y para mi la dupla de :
*lo entiendo >>> lo tengo .*
es unica.
a veces el "lo tengo " es ir a comprarlo , otras es hacerlo.

el tester digital (siempre hablo de MI OPINION y respeto la de los demas ), si lo tengo que hacer un costo alto de trabajo es hacer la placa, el display, lo basico.
una placa con un voltimetro , display y mediciones basicas.
bueno, eso justo es lo que hay masivo y barato. 
y lo aprovecho 

luego lo que se hace es transformar un parametro en el otro , tension que el tester mida y listo .
por mas que los veo no me atraen .

hace rato tenia ganas de la pinza para medir ACA valores chicos y me la compre , esa si .
es practica y no hay otra.

*es como todo : la necesidad y comodidad de cada quien y el gusto y placer tambien cuentan, no lo niego .*
*si uno disfruta el tener uno o mil chiches, pues vale, para eso trabajamos.*

*el tema es no llevarnos sorpresas, que no nos vendan algo falsamente .*


----------



## nacho3d (Ago 1, 2013)

Buenas. 

Les comento, ando queriendo comprarme mi primer tester. 

Para mí de momento la electrónica es un hobby y recién estoy aprendiendo lo básico de manera autodidacta, aunque me anoté en la UTN para comenzar la carrera de Ingeniería Electrónica. 

Por el momento quiero ir armando proyectos, principalmente de audio. Por lo cual (creo que) no necesito un Fluke de momento (además no tengo la guita que vale uno de esos ).

Les parece que zafa esto por el precio que está? 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-467861855-tester-multimetro-m890g-capacimetro-frecuencia-temperatura-_JM_

Me servirá para comenzar? O lo descartarían porque es uno de esos chinos que dicen que se rompen en un par de días?


----------



## Rodry56 (Ago 1, 2013)

Nacho me parece bien para vos lo que elegiste.. No es conveniente comprarse uno caro de entrada, ya que quemarlos tambien hace a la experiencia del novato, y uno caro te va a doler en el alma hasta la frustración cuando te pase. Dale con ese si te parece barato, que tiene todo lo que necesitas para muchísimas aplicaciones. Saludos


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 1, 2013)

nacho3d dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Les comento, ando queriendo comprarme mi primer tester.
> 
> ...



Por $10 más yo compraría este:

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-469783562-multimetro-digital-mastech-ms8233c-con-temperatura-luz-_JM_

Ventajas que le veo:

- Puntas mejores.
- Fusible tanto para medir corrientes bajas como para medir corrientes altas (el otro no tiene fusible en altas corrientes ).
- A simple vista (nunca lo tuve a mano), se ve más robusto, basta ver la perilla central para darte una idea.
- Fácil acceso a la batería.

Desventajas respecto al otro:

- No mide capacidad, pero ojo que el que mostraste no mide capacidad usando las puntas (punto muy en contra).
- No posee las entradas de corriente separadas con las entradas de tensión/continuidad.

Otro que tuve en mano fue el ut-33c, no es malo por el precio.


----------



## nacho3d (Ago 1, 2013)

@Rodry56 y @cosmefulanito04 gracias a ambos por los consejos 

@cosmefulanito me había gustado el amarillo porque tenía para medir capacidad y transistores. Y los demás que encontré en ML que midan capacidad ya se van arriba de $300. 

En realidad no es que vaya a arreglar algo, pero como de momento me divierto desarmando plaquetas lo veía bueno (suponiendo que las medidas sean mínimamente buenas) para ir descartando los componentes que vaya reciclando que estén malos.

Ahora no sé si comprarme el amarillo o el que vos me decís 

Te hago un par de preguntas ya que me surgieron unas dudas (a ver si puedo investigar un poco más sobre las opciones que hay):

* ¿Cómo te das cuenta que el amarillo no tiene fusible en altas corrientes? Estuve mirando la página y no veo que diga nada de fusible.
* El tema de las puntas, lo mismo. ¿Cómo te das cuenta que son mejores? ¿O es por experiencia? Sobre las puntas también me surge la duda cuando veo que se comenta mucho este tema. No se pueden comprar nuevas si se rompen?
* Lo mismo sobre el acceso a la batería. Cómo te das cuenta que en el verde es fácil acceder y en el amarillo no?

Thanx in advance!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 1, 2013)

nacho3d dijo:


> @cosmefulanito me había gustado el amarillo porque tenía para medir capacidad y transistores. Y los demás que encontré en ML que midan capacidad ya se van arriba de $300.



Medir transistores con eso no sirve, es un accesorio de más, buscá en el foro que se habló sobre eso si tenés más dudas.

Sobre medir capacitores, el gran problema que vas a tener es que solo vas a poder medir cuando tengas el componente nuevo y no cuando esté soldado, hay veces en que podés medir la capacidad directamente desde el circuito (y obviamente hay veces que no). Otro problema que vas a tener, es que cuando lo desueldes las patas van a ser cortas y no vas a poder medirlo en esa ranura. Tampoco vas a poder medir capacitores SMD.

Otro gran problema que vas a tener con ese tester es el botón On/Off, con el tiempo no hace buen contacto (ni eso pueden hacer bien).









nacho3d dijo:


> * ¿Cómo te das cuenta que el amarillo no tiene fusible en altas corrientes? Estuve mirando la página y no veo que diga nada de fusible.



Porque dice unfused 20A máx.



nacho3d dijo:


> * El tema de las puntas, lo mismo. ¿Cómo te das cuenta que son mejores? ¿O es por experiencia? Sobre las puntas también me surge la duda cuando veo que se comenta mucho este tema. No se pueden comprar nuevas si se rompen?



Experiencia, son parecidas a las puntas de los tester de $60 que mencionó Fernando. Con el tiempo en los extremos se van rompiendo.



nacho3d dijo:


> * Lo mismo sobre el acceso a la batería. Cómo te das cuenta que en el verde es fácil acceder y en el amarillo no?



Yo tuve uno muy parecido a ese y sé que para cambiar la batería tenés que desarmar la carcasa, el problema de eso, es que los plásticos donde van los tornillos se deforman, impidiendo que los tornillos agarren bien. En cambio el que mencioné es solo sacar una tapa.

Como ya mencioné, tratá en lo posible comprar un tester que tenga marca, por ej. el Mastech, Uni-T u otros que mencionaron acá. No estás comprando lo mejor del mundo, pero por ese precio accedés a un manual que podés descargarlo vía internet para poder examinarlo mejor, reviews y mejor calidad en puntas/carcasas.


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 1, 2013)

Que opinan del DMM916 tektronix por 99 dolares, solo es el puro multimetro sin puntas ni caja ni manuales, esta practicamente nuevo, se animarian a comprarlo??


----------



## nacho3d (Ago 1, 2013)

@cosmefulanito descarté el amarillo.

Ya que por poca guita puedo conseguir alguno de esas dos marcas que me comentás.

Última duda, qué opinás que me conviene entre el que vos me comentaste y este: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-468048423-multimetro-tester-digital-uni-t-ut-30b-para-uso-profesional-_JM_ (un Uni-t).


----------



## Rodry56 (Ago 1, 2013)

@nacho3d algo que no vi en las demás alternativas pero sí en el que mostrás es:

- Botón de apagado
- Autoapagado

Considero en un multímetro extremadamente importantes estas características ya que estos multímetros baratos no son autorango y con el tiempo se te arruina el selector. Hablo por experiencia.. Y también te hace perder tiempo tener que estar girándolo cada rato a la posición de Off.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 1, 2013)

nacho3d dijo:


> @cosmefulanito descarté el amarillo.
> 
> Ya que por poca guita puedo conseguir alguno de esas dos marcas que me comentás.
> 
> Última duda, qué opinás que me conviene entre el que vos me comentaste y este: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-468048423-multimetro-tester-digital-uni-t-ut-30b-para-uso-profesional-_JM_ (un Uni-t).



No conozco ese modelo, si el 33 y por el precio zafa.



Ajna dijo:


> Que opinan del DMM916 tektronix por 99 dolares, solo es el puro multimetro sin puntas ni caja ni manuales, esta practicamente nuevo, se animarian a comprarlo??



Nosotros hablamos de Fiat 600 y vos salís con una Ferrari. Por ese rango de precio veo que tal los fluke, aunque tektronix se destaca en OCR, se supone que es lider.


----------



## analogico (Ago 1, 2013)

lo mejor es tener varios tester


ese 890 un 830 o uni-t  mastech fluke  los que sea segun su presupuesto
y tambien una pinza amperimetrica

con  3 tester y una pinza     minimo


vamos seguro y lo mejor es mucho mas comodo

a veces se nececita medir varias cosas al mismo tiempo y no  necesitas andar conectando y desconectanco

y  como podemos comparar las  medidas entre si
nos aseguramos  que todos miden bien o si alguno falla

a veces falla la perilla selectora y no miden bien
incluso los unit.t que son un poco mejores






y eso seria el instumentral basico


----------



## fernandob (Nov 17, 2013)

aca les pongo una muestra:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-484163257-lote-de-testers-digitales-lea-todo-multimeter-zurich-x-10-_JM_

me suena esa marca es de un importador de coss varias.

pero una vez vi  un lote de muchos modelos, y no basicos.


es curioso e interesante el ver como se hacen las cosas.
si a vos te dan un CONTEINER  de instrumentos defectuosos, que son contaminantes , y que nadie quiere y que las reglamentaciones vigentes no te permiten "tirar en cualquier parte " (hablamos de un conteiner grande lleno ) ..........que haces ?? 
publicas en estas paginas, con un poco de "mentirita"  diciendo que "no sabes" , y como las vendes baratas el que las compra sabe que se la tendra que comer.

asi te sentas en una oficina o comercio pequeño de barrio a esperar:
viene la gente, te ayuda a "dispersar " esa mercaderia y encima te pagan .

como ya conte aca , y ustedes saben que tengo experiencia con la gente :
hay quiees son "mas caraduras" y te lo venden como nuevo.
a el mayor precio posible.
total.........estan en su comercio.
a lo mucho el comprador regresa y se lo cambia.....
pero hay algunos que se la comen .
otros que quizas no intenten usar al funcion defectuosa o las funciones defectuosas hasta meses desupes, por que son novatos, y no saben usarlo........ y luego de un tiempo : se la comen .
o les agarra la duda de si no sabran usarlo bien .

temita sucio.


----------



## capitanp (Nov 17, 2013)

Doblemente trucho...

Ver comentarios

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-478205064-lote-de-testers-digitales-lea-todo-multimeter-zurich-x-4-_JM_


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2013)

capitanp dijo:


> Doblemente trucho. . . .



Dijo Confucio: _*"Mejor que vender algo es vender lo mismo a mucha gente y NO entregarlo"*_


----------



## fernandob (Nov 17, 2013)

yo le compre a otro (creo ) a travez de un amigo que compra por ese medio, pero hace mucho.
y fue algunos testers y un lote de pinzas amperometricas , a 1 $ , me interesaban algunas pinzas por la pinza propiamente dicha para hacer  algo , ya que es un sensor de corriente.
un trafito con nucleo abierto .
al final no hice nada, tengo en una caja 5 o 6 para el dia que las necesite  .
estan en una caja al cuete .
igual como ya dije me sirvio por que saque un tester andando que lo uso y un par de pinzas , pero no todas las funciones, si lo que uso .

pero obvio que  ES LO QUE ES .
el que pretende entretenerse un poco , como dije me interesaba  la parte de la pinza , creo que el que anuncia ahora vende pinzas tambien .
ahora el que le cree al vendedor "que son reparables "..........."que es solo el conector de la bateria " .
va muerto .

*es que ................esto de la tecnologia, / usados / partes.........es tan ......raro, atrayente, caza bobos.
algun dia algun loco anunciara en una de esas paginas:
"vendo repuestos originales, tecnologia de punta de hace solo 10 años, piezas originales de chernobil  y fukushima , fluorescentes en la oscuridad !!!!!
oferta !!! se vende por Kg.
ideal para repuestos , a 1 $
solo para expertos / estudiantes y restauradores !!!!!!!!!*


----------

